# TrainMaster Transformer Type KW 190



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Just want to understand how it works. I'm running two trains off this transformer and I noticed that they effect each other. When one is drawing more current say to activate an accessory, the other train will slow down. Is this to be expected? Do they share the 190 WATTS simultaneously? Is it in effect one circuit running both trains? Would I get better performance if I attached a separate transformer for each train?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

There are two 'taps' of the secondary winding. Each tap varies the voltage for each train, both taps share a common return path (terminal U). 

The 190 watts is shared among all the output terminals and represents the maximum load this transformer is capable of.

How are your trains wired? There is no reason that one train circuit should affect the other. They are parallel circuits.

Here is the circuit:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen that circuit before.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Diagram*

I appreciate the diagram but it would be more helpful if you could just tell me where to attach the wires. Which terminals for each train.(four wires, U? A? etc) I'm thinking maybe there's a better way to hookup. I just first test them and screw them on when the train goes with little understanding of the best terminal connections. So, train A wires to ? and train B wires to ? Or, I have a 110 transformer and can just use it for the second train and use the 190 for train one. Would that give me more overall wattage for each train?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Newtown Joe said:


> I appreciate the diagram but it would be more helpful if you could just tell me where to attach the wires. Which terminals for each train.


I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you!

How 'bout this diagram? Can't get much more specific than that.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've seen that circuit before.


I'm sure you have. It is right out of the service manual


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*That'll do it*

Thanks


----------

